# need help with box



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok this will be for one 15 Mofo.

Wanting a box, from what i have read its 3.4 cube box vented

not sure if i need a round port a square one or what not

i know to use 3/4 mdf right?

so question is how do i know the box is correct size?

sorry for the nooblet question, kinda first box i have built.

also what way should i fire it? in a 91 civic hatchback no rear interior

http://www.poweracoustik.com/SUPPORT/MANUALS/PA-MOFOWoofer.pdf


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know a whole lot about boxes, but when I had the same question I went to the manufacturers website and checked the suggested size for the box for my JL's. It had the suggested size and freq to run them at and the advantages of ported over sealed etc.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sub up port back. Tune it to 35 hertz. Do not use the manufacturer port recommendation. they are to small. How much power are you going to have?


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

shopping for a amp as we speak lol


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

so should you never use the manufactures specs for boxes or is that just for this one specific sub? I've always read to go by manufactures specs.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

LGHT_ said:


> so should you never use the manufacturer's specs for boxes or is that just for this one specific sub? I've always read to go by manufactures specs.


You can go by manufacturers specs. A lot of those recommendations are based on giving the woofer a super high power handling spec. The best thing is to get WinISD or unibox or whatever your enclosure modeling program of choice is and simply model it. I have yet to see a manufacturer's port spec that wouldn't choke out on 500 watts.


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok so heres what i came up with. Only real prob i have is which way to fire the sub.
Guess that will change the box i have made up. What you guess think? Its going in a 91 civic hatch back

amp n3 nano
Massive - N3

sub 15inch mofo
http://www.poweracoustik.com/SUPPORT/MANUALS/PA-MOFOWoofer.pdf

box









couple pics of the car 









roll cage is out now


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

???????


----------



## BuckyBoy (Oct 31, 2007)

CRX Style: Sub up - Port back
Seems to be common recommendation for hatchbacks.

Doesn't look like it will work with your dimensions though because you won't be able to mount your sub.

I had Sub back - Port back in my hatchback and it performed well. Would work well with your design also. Just add some bracing and another baffle would help also.


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

ok thanks man


----------

